

Identified: shows you how your Facebook profile looks to recruiters - joeyespo
http://www.identified.com/

======
joeyespo
Further information: [http://lifehacker.com/5842029/identified-is-a-new-
profession...](http://lifehacker.com/5842029/identified-is-a-new-professional-
search-service-that-uses-facebook-to-connect-you-with-recruiters)
(lifehacker.com)

